# Glock 19 3rd or 4th generation?



## ottomatic (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm in a predicament on which glock 19 to purchase. I'm pretty familiar with both and like how they feel in my hands. I found the 3rd gen for 509 with an extra mag and range bag. I can get the 4th gen for 540 with the standard additions. I am curious if the new recoil spring is worth the extra money and one less mag in my situation. I had looked at the sig p250 and sp2022 and the s&w M&P 9mm but the glock reputation is weighing on me. Thanks for your help!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The 4th generation ones are nice, but I still prefer the second model of the 3rd generation.:mrgreen:


----------



## legallyarmed (Oct 25, 2011)

4th generation


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

My Gen 4 Glock is the best so far. Get your Glock and put a 3.5 pound connector and ZEV spring kit put in it for probably $30.00 (youtube probably has a video on it) and you should be in good shape. If you can afford it the Fulcrum Trigger is a great buy.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

ottomatic said:


> I'm in a predicament on which glock 19 to purchase. I'm pretty familiar with both and like how they feel in my hands. I found the 3rd gen for 509 with an extra mag and range bag. I can get the 4th gen for 540 with the standard additions. I am curious if the new recoil spring is worth the extra money and one less mag in my situation. I had looked at the sig p250 and sp2022 and the s&w M&P 9mm but the glock reputation is weighing on me. Thanks for your help!


Ahhh...not slighting the Glock, but SIG has a pretty good reputation in its own right.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Some people had issues for a while with the gen 4's when they came out. I cannot say why or if those issues were valid. I have a recent gen 4 and I'm quite happy with it. I see no difference in reliaility between it and other Glocks I have owned. Glocks are reliable and strong firearms. Any of them that you purchase will function for you. Mine has no additional work done. I figure it is in Glock's self interest to make it work right from the factory. And it does.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

If you are right handed you don't need an ambi mag release. If the gen 3 fits your hand you don't need the interchangeable backstraps. I don't think you will notice any difference in the recoil spring. I am right handed and the gen 3 fits my hand well so I prefer the gen 3. All the mods on the gen 4 are useless for me and all they do is add more parts. I like simple. I like my gen 3 G19.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Either way youll be fine. I like the 3rd gens best


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Gee, I guess I'm from the old school.........I like my firearm to be the way I want, right out of the box........." How much did you pay for your Glock?" " "$500 with two mags." " What's that other stuff?" " Well, the sights suck, so I put better sights on." " How much were those?" " $150." " And the trigger wasn't to my liking, so I put a spring kit in." " That was $100." " Then I got a different trigger, that was $200." So, your $500 dollar plastic, turned into $900 plastic. I guess you really have to like a Glock, because I could buy 2 firearms, with better sights, standard, a better trigger, better safety, and stainless slide,for $900.


berettatoter said:


> Ahhh...not slighting the Glock, but SIG has a pretty good reputation in its own right.


----------

